# figure eight puffer w/t growth???????



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

recently purchased a F8 puffer that is a definate juvenile...he eats dried blood worms and ghost shrimp at this point. i noticed a section on his skin near his Rt side of his tail a couple of weeks ago that looked kinda odd..like it had been scraped but the skin was not broken, it just look wierd. Now he has a growth under the skin that sticks out about .it is round and and flay with no skin discoloration, all of his markings are still very vibranate ( no red marks are white ). he or she is very active and eating well... he or she is in a community tank....I recieved the tank from friends and had to do a lot of work to it....Removed half the gravel ( about 3 in thick originally ) a couple of vacumns and about 2 water changes since i have had it to clean it up. One fish had popeye which i treated about three weeks ago. if this makes a difference.....thank you


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you have kept the water in good shape it may have been a problem he had when you got him due to transporting. But it has healed over and starting to recover.


----------



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

the growth is the size of a pencil eraser and stands out about the height of half of a pencil eraser. if this helps...thank you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Does it look to be hard, or fluid-filled?


----------



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

it looks wierd...kinda like a ring worm...just real bumpy and uneven and it kinda dips in in the center....has not moved location at all...i have read if it is a worm they tend to change location....it has not traveled at alll. thank you again


----------



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

i was wrong the whole mass has moved around his body to back behind his or her left eye.........ty


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Prazi-pro. Get some & use it.


----------



## bgmamacline (Aug 24, 2005)

ty will try........


----------

